

Reserve raises $15M - knowbody
http://blog.reserve.com/post/110717022874/announcing-our-15-million-series-a

======
knowbody
I hope they are going to cover London ASAP

------
dwshepard
goodbye OpenTable...

~~~
minimaxir
You can't make this comment when you work for the startup being mentioned.

